# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Easyfile Software 6.0.0 not working

## Roslyne

Please can anyone help me as i have phoned :No:  the help desk and they can't. I updated my software to version 6. I can log in and choose my database but then the screen grey's out and I cannot do anything in the program. I have the Java 6 and the correct Adode but still not working I have tried the software on a different computer and it does the same to me. It work perfectly before the update?
Thanks

----------


## Bertievn

Try and install on another PC or Laptop ,even works perfect on XP
Other option to uninstall and re-install
Phoning help desk is a waste of time

----------

Roslyne (12-Apr-12)

----------


## 2-kool 4 u

I am having the same problem, have tried everything including removing everything remotely involved with easyfile from my laptop and re-installing it, and its still not working.

----------


## Bertievn

Wait for E@syfile update notice message about e@syfile unavailable over weekend

----------

Roslyne (12-Apr-12)

----------


## Christel

Hi fellow strugglers... I have successfully reconciled/submitted/generated the certificates and today... when I wanted to check the client... ALL WAS GONE.... Eish.  
Two other ladies in the office also started with loading certificates etc today... logged out... went back in... and the same thing - ALL GONE.  
Surprise Surprise... what now?
I see Efiling will be off over the weekend for maintenance, hopefully they will be fixing this problem and a new version of Easyfile will be available on Monday.

----------


## Roslyne

do you mean update 6.0.0 or a later release?

----------


## Dave A

Based on the feedback so far, I'm inclined to wait until Monday before giving this a shot myself. Rather spend some time doing productive work on the business than working for SARS. There's been a shortage of normal working days in the month already as it is without wasting time on a buggy program.

----------

Roslyne (13-Apr-12)

----------


## Christel

Hi- I agree with Dave - let's all wait till Monday.. or even... Friday next week (I think the average amount of updates per filing season on Easyfile is about 5)...

----------

Roslyne (13-Apr-12)

----------


## miriam790

Hi there, I have another problem. I updated my software to 6 and it was working fine. After uploading the IRP5 VIP payroll file the program kicked me out and now I can't login anymore: Incorrect login credentials. I also tried the other 2 user but it's giving me the same problem. I re-installed the software with no result. I deleted all related e@syfile files from my laptop and still I can't login. Don't know what to do anymore  :Frown:  I read somewhere that it might help to install the old version and create new users and than reinstall version 6. But I can't find a download for the old version. I'm so frustated.

----------


## Roslyne

do you know if SARS have an update now after the weekend

----------


## Roslyne

Wondering if anybody has any luck with the software my is still not working?

----------


## Bertievn

Look at other thread on forum about  logon failure also
You must delete file in user\yourname\appdata\roamimg\easyfileemployer with lot of numbers after name and then tried to log in and will start with ADMIN user name and you have to load passwords and user name or else uninstall and reinstall version 6 and the same will happen(remember file could be hidden so you have to unhide)
load back up files back using merge option

----------


## Mike C

I think that Roslyne's problem is different to the log-in problem. She can log in it seems, but then the screen simply goes grey. I suspect it has to do with needing the latest Adobe Flash or Adobe Air.

@ Roslyne - if you have Windows 7 I think that SARS says you have to uninstall completely and reinstall.  You can't just do an online update.

----------


## Bertievn

Deleting easyfileemployer file also works for Roslyne,s problem , experienced the same

----------

Roslyne (18-Apr-12)

----------


## AmyVW

Oh No, this morning the problem has stuck it's head out on one of our XP machines, wonder when SARS is going  to have an update to fix this problem, with all the problems we are experiencing SARS will have to extend the deadline date, they can't expect us to pay penalties for late submissions

----------


## Mike C

Thanks Berteivn - good to know.  :Smile:

----------


## Christel

Our problem with version 6.0.0 is that all was working fine, we even submitted 4 recons.  But then, we we went back into Easyfile to generate the certificates... all info has dissapeared. It now doesn't even open a data base.. it just hangs at the message "opening database".
I will be attending an Easyfile training session held by SARS in PE on Monday, 23rd.  I will post a status on this link at about 3pm Monday to give you either Good News, Bad News, or even No News at all...  (let's not start betting here.. we might loose all our money!)

----------

Dave A (19-Apr-12)

----------


## Roslyne

I do have the latest Adobe's software and Java . Thanks

----------


## Mike C

My apologies Roslyne - I re-read your very first message and see there that you did state that your Adobe and Java had been updated.  Have you tried re-installing it as Bertievn suggested?  Perhaps you should ask ChristelACS to raise your particular issue with SARS at the training session and see if they have any response there.  :Confused:

----------

Roslyne (18-Apr-12)

----------


## jamesjvr

Hi everyone 

I have spoken to SARS but cant give me a date when this will be fixed. Not even sure if they know whats wrong.
Going to rather wait for updates .

Thanks

----------

Roslyne (18-Apr-12)

----------


## Roslyne

Hi Mike I have tried deleting the software and re installing but still no luck

----------


## Mike C

I am going to try an absolute stab in the dark here and suggest that you try changing the resolution setting of your screen.  I know that some programs are written for a certain screen size and if yours is not the same you can't "see" what is being displayed.
It is worth trying - as it is easy to change back to your preferred resolution if there is no change.

----------


## Laurence Lombard

There is a
a suggestion elsewhere on this forum (link)
that might be worth a shot. I haven't tried it myself

----------


## Mike C

The problem seems to be a little different here Laurence, in that Roslyne can log in, but then gets a grey screen.

----------


## Johnny Wagner

I am also having difficulty opening my databases after I exported the IRP5's.
All Databases is gone.
I called Sars and they said a new build will be available Monday the 23rd April 2012 to fix most of the bugs.

----------

Roslyne (23-Apr-12)

----------


## Phil Cooper

Check what Browser you are working on.

I had the problem on Chrome, but went away when I used MS Explorer.

----------


## Anne-Lise

Are we still waiting for a response / new build from SARS?  I am currently using Windows 7 Home Premium.  I am experiencing the same problems as Roslyne.  All was working fine until I had to do the update to version 6.0.0.  Now I can also not log in.  No joy or assistance from the SARS call centre.  This has been going on for about 2 weeks now.  Any new solutions??

----------


## Christel

Hi Anne-Lise, & fellow Easyfilers...  We went to a SARS workshop on Easyfile on Monday and they promised a new update (6.0.1 or 6.0.2) today.. but there is nothing yet, except for the message that they will be doing some maintenance on efiling tomorrow... maybe that has got something to do with the new Easyfile?  
The guy from SARS PE said that when the program go into a "grey" screen, you would have to be very patient and wait.  The new enhancements to Easyfile needs to un-cript the encripted files and this takes much longer than normally.  (he gave an example that a database of 2000 people could typically take up to 2 days to open !!??).  
He says never to close the program while it is thinking/grey's out... (a program from SARS actually thinking?  Haibo!)

So, I would suggest you wait till 2nd May and see if there is an update available.

----------

Mike C (25-Apr-12)

----------


## Mike C

It's been updated!




> The latest version of e@syFile Employer is now available - as on 26 April 2012. Version 6.0.1 addresses problems with login credentials by correcting a few technical issues affecting various operating systems. All other features that were introduced by SARS for this years PAYE recon are unaffected and can still be used to assist employers to file their reconciliation declarations.


Give it a bash and let us know if it has solved your problems.

----------


## Roslyne

Hi there. I installed the new update 6.0.1 software, still not working cant log in, uninstalled and found the old version 5.0.0 and installed and it worked perfectly??. Now what?

----------


## Laurence Lombard

Roslyne

Not sure if it will work for you, but seemed to work for me. I upgraded (?) from a WinXp to a Win7 computer and loaded V4.3.3 (of which I still had a downloaded copy) and everything seemed to work well, but Easyfile wanted me to upgrade to V6.0.0. I hit the upgrade button, but if you don't keep a watch, easyfile times out and then you have to start from scratch, so I rather downloaded V6.0.0 (All 80MB of it)

Anyway I installed V6.0.0 and also could not log in. So then I uninstalled it (Via Control Panel>Add/remove programs) and installed V4.3.3 and when I started easyfile again the original screen (that I recall from way back) popped up with ADMIN and then asking you to enter two usernames with passwords. So entered new usernames and passwords. All fine. I fooled around in easyfile a bit, made a backup (Utilities>backup), uninstalled V4.3.3 and installed V6.0.0. I started V6.0.0 and when it asked me for a username and password I tried one of the new ones and it worked.

To summarise:
1.Make a backup of your easyfile database in a user folder (eg My documents) that will not get deleted under any uninstall process
2. Uninstall easyfile employer V6.0.x on your computer (In Win7 Start>Settings>Control Panel>Programs and Features>[right click on programs and select remove])
2.1. (I did not do this step see NOTE 1) Remove all remnants of easyfile from your computer to clear the computer's brain (except the backup of your database of course)
            Delete the folder C:/Program Files/easyfile employer  (probably not necessary, but just to make sure)
            Delete the folder (In Win 7)  C:/Users/<yourusername>/Appdata>Roaming>EasyfileEmployer$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ ($=lots of letters)
3. Install V4.3.3. The original ADMIN screen will pop up asking for two usernames and passwords. Choos new UNs and PWs (you can probably use your old ones but just in case)
4. Run 4.3.3, load your database that saved under step 1 and test to make sure things look in order.
5. Unistall V4.3.3 (similar to step 2)
6. Install V6.0.x

NOTE 1: I did not do step 2.1. My guess is that if you include 2.1 you can go directly to step 6 as (hopefully) it will think it is a completely new installation and it will ask you for new usernames and passwords. I haven't tried this though.

Good luck and let us know if it works.

Laurence

----------

Roslyne (30-Apr-12)

----------


## Bertievn

Only deleting the following file worked for me when you are unable to log in 
Delete the folder (In Win 7) C:/Users/<yourusername>/Appdata>Roaming>EasyfileEmployer$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ ($=lots of letters)

Secondly think Roslyne must disable firewall settings
Also if your PC CPU is not fast merging can take ages with small RAM

----------


## Robyn2012

I have the same problem  :Frown:  I guess a visit to SARS might help.  I have installed and un-installed the latest updated version of easyfile (6.0.1) which was released last week just before the long weekend and still, nothing works.  Wonder if anyone has any ideas or tips???

----------


## Robyn2012

Hi Lawrence

I need to do submissions for 4 companies.  Initially, I downloaded the 6.0.0 version and sucessfully imported the payroll file and did the recon and submission for two of the companies.  Unfortunately, I did not download the IRP5's for these successful submissions.  Then I went back in to complete the remaining two companies and that is when everything had disappeared.  I could however login and I could select the database based on the PAYE number (the name of the companies did not reflect) - although once I had selected the database, there was nothing there.  

I then last week performed the update for release 6.0.1 and this did absolutely nothing to fix my problems - problems remained exactly the same.  I then uninstalled and re-installed about 4 times but still nothing worked.

How am I going to get IRP5's for the two successful submissions I did and how am I going to do submissions for the remaining two companies?

Any ideas?

Robyn

----------


## Mike C

Hi Robyn - when you say "everything had disappeared" do you mean that your reconciliation had disappeared or EVERYTHING - employees as well?

If all fails, you may have to reconcile again and resubmit.  As I understand it a resubmission just writes over your previous submission. You may then be able to generate the IRP5's.

----------


## Bertievn

Robyn 2012 Synchronize application and you should be able to generate IRP5'S again

----------


## Anne-Lise

Ughhh!  Still no luck!  I have installed the new update (version 6.0.1), uninstalled, re-installed, deleted the file mentioned by Laurence above, recreated passwords, etc. and still nothing!!  What must we do?  This is getting very frustrating.  I have even sent an e-mail to the support desk last week already and surprise, surprise, I have still not received a response from them.  Someone please help!!

----------


## Roslyne

Thanks Laurence for your advise. I did excatly as you said, but no luck, still doesnt work. I unstalled everthing again and reinstalled version 5 again and that version works?  The problem must be with SARS but like Anne-Lise says you get no help or feedback from SARS?

----------


## Bertievn

Very strange as version 601 works
Did you try install on another lap top or pc? Mine is working on netbook which was a problem before
Disable firewall and anti virus
Phone the call centre and they will record your problem and refer ,did advise them  to look at forum if they did ,i am not sure

----------


## Jennifer S

I am also experiencing problems with the new update.  Before the update all the info were greyed out.  After the update I get a message to say that my login details are not registered and can no not log in at all!

----------


## Jennajay

Hmm tried installing this on my mac now and got an "Error #5100" not even sure what this means, well i tried to install it again, and the same error popped up - any ideas on a way forward. 
i have the parelels app running on my mac so im thinking of  downloading the windows version to check it that installs successfully?

----------


## Bertievn

Notice this posting on facebook as suggested by SARS , see posting on SARS facebook page to login
Rightclick on e@syfile icon and "run as administrator", restart PC, log in as "admin" with your old pin - you can ask for your secure pin on the login page - it is the one you entered the first time you downloaded e@syfile. Synchronise before you start on anything. Please let me know if anyone tried this!!!
23 hours ago · Like

----------


## tax$$$

Hi All

First of all, I have no idea why SARS makes this so difficult every time we should submit / do their work.  EasyFile's never going to be easy at all.

To those having the problem of logging on, I had a similar problem with a colleague's EasyFile.  This happened just before the last update though, but I would think this would work for others as well.  I saw some people did the whole deletion thing of the files under AppData.  You should just keep in mind that these files contain all the work you've done thus far.  (you should have either a copy of these files or a backup before reinstalling)

You can either delete these files totally and restore the last backup made or you can cut/paste these files to another location, reinstall and cut/paste these files back to their previous location under AppData.  Before copying the files back to their previous location after reinstalling EasyFile, first open EasyFile and enter your new usernames and passwords.  After that, if you restore the AppData files to their original location, you should be able to log on with your old login details.

If all else fails, try doing the whole SARS facebook thing, although I would rather figure this out on my own than trying to get advise from SARS.

----------


## Dave A

SARS is on Facebook?  :Huh:

----------


## marchant

Exactly the same problem here!

The logins are working perfectly, but for example when trying to view\edit employees and selecting a company, all the data is missing.

My friend recently moved in next to me, and, interestingly enough, his mother works at SARS in Bellville. I have asked her last night if I can somehow get in contact with the developers, as she sees the two blokes everyday!

Crossing fingers here to at least get some explanation!  :Hmmm:

----------


## Roslyne

Hi everyone  Anyone got more news on the software, for me still not working. My version 5.08 is working I wonder if I can just use that one?

----------


## Mike C

> My version 5.08 is working I wonder if I can just use that one?


Hi Roslyne - they specifically say that no submissions will be accepted by earlier releases - sorry!

----------


## marchant

Hi Roslyne,

This is how I resolved my issue: http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...0-1-IR5-Issues

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

> SARS is on Facebook?


Should they not be on Lamebook?

----------


## lesleyc

Has anyone had the follwowing problem.
I can log in, enter everything but when I try to submit, once I have ticked  file vai the internet  ( efiling login required). THe processing clock come on and then disappears and I cannot go further.

----------


## Roslyne

hi there  
Once again I phoned SARS help and once again asked asked for assistance with the software. All they did was asked questions and then said I must get an IT guy in to look at my computer to see why there software is not working? I really don't know what to do anymore?

----------


## Roslyne

i have a Mac Computer and downloaded the software but when I try to open software it say there is a update so i click on update then it says no updates available and software closes. Thats all i can do with it Any help?

----------


## KimH

I've just finished a meeting with someone who was also having endless problems with E@syfile, she was told to use Firefox rather than IE and all seems to be working now.  Touch wood I haven't experienced any problems yet and I do use Firefox.  Let me know if this works for you.

----------


## Mike C

> she was told to use Firefox rather than IE and all seems to be working now


Hi KimH - I am not too sure how that would change the situation as Easyfile seems to work independently of the browser that a person uses. But heck ... at this stage it's worth trying ANYTHING to get the program working for some people.

----------


## KimH

> Hi KimH - I am not too sure how that would change the situation as Easyfile seems to work independently of the browser that a person uses. But heck ... at this stage it's worth trying ANYTHING to get the program working for some people.


Stranger things have happened  :Smile:

----------


## Mike C

> Stranger things have happened


You are SO right!   :Big Grin:

----------


## AmyVW

I ask you with tears in my eyes, how are we ever going to get this EASYFILE going smoothly.  SARS says there will be penalties if employee tax numbers are not supplied when submitting EMP501 reconciliations but have anyone of you tried getting the numbers from SARS, even when the employee himself/herself phone they still won't give the tax number. Us as Tax Practitioners also have no luck with SARS.
SARS think that all employees are clued up with the tax process, but having labourers to phone in themselves or call in at the nearest SARS office which is 300Km away is not ON!!
Anybody got any suggestions or am I the only one experiencing this problem.
Why is it that the Call Centre is restricted from giving out these numbers to Employers/Tax Prcatitioners, what on earth else can we do with these numbers? why should they be confidential.  I mean anybody can get an ID number why not Tax numbers?

----------


## Mike C

For those of you who use AVG Antivirus, it might be helpful to download this info from the SARS Efiling Website (Top Left)




> Due to certain settings within AVG, you will need to add e@syFile Employer to the exceptions list in your advance settings in order to work without any further interference from the AVG.

----------


## miriam790

I went to a workshop today in CPT from SARS for e@syfile. It's for free and it helped me quite a lot. If you need the timesheet for upcoming trainings in CPT please send me a message. 
The guy said all problems on easyfile are caused by antivirus programs or windows firewall. Please as someone said before don't delete the App-Data file, that might help you to login again but can also destroy the employer information.
If you still have setup problems contact eugenej@sarsefiling.co.za

----------


## Dave A

> I ask you with tears in my eyes, how are we ever going to get this EASYFILE going smoothly.  SARS says there will be penalties if employee tax numbers are not supplied when submitting EMP501 reconciliations but have anyone of you tried getting the numbers from SARS, even when the employee himself/herself phone they still won't give the tax number.


I think I'm about to hit this snag myself.

One of my (ex) employees absconded and is uncontactable (we have already tried as part of the normal "dismissal for absconsion" process). 
I tried the IT reg and you get the message that the employee is already registered - get the income tax number from them.
Last year when you synchronised, it would import the income tax number into E@syfile - it's not happening this year.

They really should allow it to be done that way. After all, we *do* have to log-in to synchronise, so they know who is getting the data  :Frown: 

BTW - the IT reg worked fine for one employee - obviously new registrations are not a problem.

----------


## IlseB

Hi
I've got a different problem, wonder if anyone is experiencing the same thing? (My current version is 6.0.1)
After submitting a declaration, I go to my utilities and confirm that the declaration has been submitted. Everything seems fine. However, once I log out of the program and go back in, the declaration suddenly lie under "submit to SARS". It doesn't show under utilities under EMP501 status. As everyone know you can't talk to someone at the call centre, as they can't help. And you can't phone easyfile as they don't have a contact number. 
Anyone got a contact at SARS?

----------


## ChrisB

I cannot restore my backup and get a SQL error message 3138 when I try to restore. I never had this problem - it started after I updated to version 6.0.1. I also tried to install the SARS "E@sy"file on another machine without any luck. I phoned SARS yesterday and they were busy working on it. At that stage there was no solution to the problem.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

> I ask you with tears in my eyes, how are we ever going to get this EASYFILE going smoothly.  SARS says there will be penalties if employee tax numbers are not supplied when submitting EMP501 reconciliations but have anyone of you tried getting the numbers from SARS, even when the employee himself/herself phone they still won't give the tax number. Us as Tax Practitioners also have no luck with SARS.
> SARS think that all employees are clued up with the tax process, but having labourers to phone in themselves or call in at the nearest SARS office which is 300Km away is not ON!!
> Anybody got any suggestions or am I the only one experiencing this problem.
> Why is it that the Call Centre is restricted from giving out these numbers to Employers/Tax Prcatitioners, what on earth else can we do with these numbers? why should they be confidential.  I mean anybody can get an ID number why not Tax numbers?


So very true. We administer payrolls for a number of clients and have literally hundreds without tax numbers. What will be, will be. The worst is that next year we will have the same people still without tax numbers.
One employer went to the branch with 11 ID books, begged and was given the numbers.
We have had no problems with the easyfile software.

----------


## Yvonne

I had the same problem, and eventually tried working with my internet off, so "offline".
Once I had completed the return, I did not restart my Easyfile software online, but connected to the internet, logged onto E-filing, then went back into Easyfile, and submitted my return.  
But be very careful, and double check that all your figures are correct, especially in the amounts paid column, for some unknown reason mine changed to a previous period. 
Even after submitting the return I am still unable to open my easyfile software, but can only open it first offline, then connect to E-filing, and then use easyfile online, and whilstonline, I went to the update feature and it said no update available.

But I still get "update required" even after managing to submit the return, and the software will not open if I am "on the internet".  

Good luck!

----------


## Bertievn

> I ask you with tears in my eyes, how are we ever going to get this EASYFILE going smoothly.  SARS says there will be penalties if employee tax numbers are not supplied when submitting EMP501 reconciliations but have anyone of you tried getting the numbers from SARS, even when the employee himself/herself phone they still won't give the tax number. Us as Tax Practitioners also have no luck with SARS.
> SARS think that all employees are clued up with the tax process, but having labourers to phone in themselves or call in at the nearest SARS office which is 300Km away is not ON!!
> Anybody got any suggestions or am I the only one experiencing this problem.
> Why is it that the Call Centre is restricted from giving out these numbers to Employers/Tax Prcatitioners, what on earth else can we do with these numbers? why should they be confidential.  I mean anybody can get an ID number why not Tax numbers?


You can register employees on eFiling to obtain tax numbers

----------


## lesleyc

Are the programmers from SARS reading these complaints,  Does anyone know, it would be great if they would be ebcouraged to answer these questions

----------


## Dave A

> You can register employees on eFiling to obtain tax numbers


The problem is that doesn't work if they already have income tax numbers allocated to them by SARS.

This remains my only outstanding issue at this point.

Rereading that - how do you register employees for income tax on *eFiling*?

----------


## Bertievn

> The problem is that doesn't work if they already have income tax numbers allocated to them by SARS.
> 
> This remains my only outstanding issue at this point.
> 
> Rereading that - how do you register employees for income tax on *eFiling*?


Click on Organisations and you will find in menu Employee Registration

----------


## Dave A

> Click on Organisations and you will find in menu Employee Registration




OK - I'm missing something  :Confused:

----------


## Bertievn

> OK - I'm missing something


OK Only if you have a organisation registered in your efiling user name for example on your screen dump see register new

----------


## mamakukus

> I cannot restore my backup and get a SQL error message 3138 when I try to restore. I never had this problem - it started after I updated to version 6.0.1. I also tried to install the SARS "E@sy"file on another machine without any luck. I phoned SARS yesterday and they were busy working on it. At that stage there was no solution to the problem.


Hi got the same problem.. phoned SARS and they said they will escelate it... whatever that means. sorry can not help but you are not alone...

----------


## Mike C

This is interesting Dave, because I have logged onto three of the cc's that I am involved in and two of them have the "Register Employee" option and one doesn't!

----------


## Dave A

> OK Only if you have a organisation registered in your efiling user name for example on your screen dump see register new


I've got two organisations against my profile already.

Are you referring to adding additional users to update information for organisations, perhaps?
If so, not really a viable solution to the "getting income tax numbers of employees" problem.

----------


## Bertievn

> I've got two organisations against my profile already.
> 
> Are you referring to adding additional users to update information for organisations, perhaps?
> If so, not really a viable solution to the "getting income tax numbers of employees" problem.


No, assume the companies tax types will enable you to register employees  if registered for submitting  EMP201 returns

----------


## Dave A

> This is interesting Dave, because I have logged onto three of the cc's that I am involved in and two of them have the "Register Employee" option and one doesn't!





> No, assume the companies tax types will enable you to register employees  if registered for submitting  EMP201 returns


 :Hmmm:  This is getting confusing. And not exactly something to just tinker with to get a better understanding of what's going on  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Both organisations are registered for EMP201 returns and VAT via eFiling, and a bit more besides - so I don't think that's it.

On the subject of penalties for not having the employee's income tax number on the IT3a or IRP5, I see there is this in step by step guide to the employer reconciliation process dated 8th March 2012:




> 6.2 COMPLETING THE EMPLOYEE INCOME TAX CERTIFICATE [IRP5/IT3(A)]
> ...
> Step 2
> ...
> *Income Tax Ref No*: This is an optional field for the employee’s Income Tax reference number, and must start with a 0, 1, 2, 3 or 9.


Probably "optional" from a programmer's point of view only  :Frown:

----------


## Mike C

> Probably "optional" from a programmer's point of view only


If I remember correctly, last time you could submit info without an employees registration number, but it would not accept a blank.  You had to enter it as a string of zero's.

----------


## Dave A

> If I remember correctly, last time you could submit info without an employees registration number, but it would not accept a blank.  You had to enter it as a string of zero's.


You certainly can leave it blank now  :Wink: 
The question is, would that attract a penalty?

And WTF are we supposed to do if getting that info is somewhere between difficult and impossible?

----------


## Bertievn

> No, assume the companies tax types will enable you to register employees  if registered for submitting  EMP201 returns


Guide for registering employees on SARS website explain a user role must be assigned to register employee, check user profile

----------


## Mike C

> Guide for registering employees on SARS website explain a user role must be assigned to register employee, check user profile


Hi Bertievn - is there a difference between a user right and a user role, because I can't find out where to assign the role and I am the only one using the site - so have full admin rights?

----------


## Bertievn

> Hi Bertievn - is there a difference between a user right and a user role, because I can't find out where to assign the role and I am the only one using the site - so have full admin rights?


Yes you have full rights sofar as i understand , see extract below from user guide foe employee registration

eFiling administrators must use the Access Rights functionality to assign the new registration role to themselves as well as to other
users within the organisation. This will allow users access to the new Employee Registration menu.

----------


## Dave A

> This will allow users access to the new Employee Registration menu.


The question though is whether this will return the employee's income tax number if the employee is *already* registered for income tax with SARS.
*New* registrations are not a problem.

----------


## Bertievn

Notice SARS posted instructions about login problems with easyfile caused by AVG antivirus software on efiling login web page

----------


## miriam790

Since today there is a new easyfile update available. All Returns 201202 have to resend with the new update. I'm lucky that I haven't send it before. What's going on with them?

----------


## Dave A

Regular updates during employer filing season is nothing new, I'm afraid.




> All Returns 201202 have to resend with the new update.


But that seems to be a new twist  :EEK!:

----------


## Mike C

> All Returns 201202 have to resend with the new update


That seems strange.  I know that they normally say that only submissions using the latest version will be accepted, but if it has already been submitted, I doubt that it will need to be resubmitted.  

Where did you get the info from Miriam?

----------


## Mike C

> Effective 14 May 2012, any information submitted to SARS using a previous version of e@syFile Employer, will not be accepted


I went onto their site and read the latest blurb.  This is the way I understand the above: "As from the 14 May, if you make a submission it has to be on the latest version"  

Do I understand it correctly?

----------


## Dave A

I found this on www.sars.gov.za:




> Any information submitted to SARS using a previous version of e@syFile™ Employer, will not be accepted.


so that's probably what's causing the confusion.

I guess the safe answer is to check the status of your EMP501 return to make sure - which isn't a bad idea a few days after you've submitted it anyway.

----------


## miriam790

oh sorry, ja true it's only that you have to use the latest updated version from now on. But SARS also lost my 2011 return and called me to ask to send it in again. I also can't see my 201208 return, it was submitted but is not there anymore. Seems like the lost a lot of data with the updates.

----------


## G Force

I have just downloaded version 6.0.2 and sems to be working ok (trying to do the update from 6.0.0 not working).
However, after submiting the EMP501 online via efiling noticed that still showed the EMP501 had not been submitted. Submited twice and wil check later if done ok.

----------


## beatlexx

> However, after submiting the EMP501 online via efiling noticed that still showed the EMP501 had not been submitted. Submited twice and wil check later if done ok.


The same happened to me, but when I tried to create the IRP5 pdf documents, easyfile gave an error and then stopped responding. It then closed with a “programme not responding” error.

I now have the issue of when I try to open easyfile and select the database, it says "e@syFile could not change to the selected employer - Error #3138". 

I haven’t made a backup. I hope all is not lost.

Any help will be appreciated.

----------


## Bill W

> The same happened to me, but when I tried to create the IRP5 pdf documents, easyfile gave an error and then stopped responding. It then closed with a programme not responding error.
> 
> I now have the issue of when I try to open easyfile and select the database, it says "e@syFile could not change to the selected employer - Error #3138". 
> 
> I havent made a backup. I hope all is not lost.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


Hi,
Same problem with 6.0.2 - Error Code # 3138.
After several 'did I say frustrating' contacts via the call centre I have deleted Adobe Flash and Air and re-installed. Deleted and re-installed 6.0.2 and also with SARS suggestion, briefly disabled my McAfee!!
Mine is slightly different in that we do a number of clients. I processed the first batch, completed the declarations, printed IRP5s and then submitted on-line. All was fine until I came to the last one - 'Unable to access database for company - Error Code # 3138'
I successfully synchronised using that company's log-in details but still no joy.
I have finally sent a long detailed plea for help to the SARS support centre AND, miracle of miracles, had an automated acknowledgement that they've received it. Now I wait with the paper trail of my attempt to comply before the dead-line! GRRRRRRR !!!!!!

----------


## jannie40

Good day I'm in desperate need of assistance with easyfile 6.0.2 ; my payroll have provided this :  I've synced the program & then go to notification center to open the ITREGVER, but then I get a turning clock which stays there for an hour with no success. Any ideas on how to fix this problem? I am waiting for SARS to contact me ref# 76406750 & #76412676. We have made sure that the A/V is uninstalled , AIR , acrobat reader and java , together with flash have latest versions. - NO luck...2 workstations ..xp and windows 7

any ideas?

----------


## TeamVega

With Regards to Error #3138, if you are using Windows 7 go to c:\Users\(User that you log in with)\AppData\Roaming\easyFileEmployer.0612E454160  2589CA8807A3EA214FDF182FEF49D.1\Local Store\ inside this folder you will see a file that states (PAYENUMBER).db-journal as well as the file (PAYENUMBER).dbz if you delete the one with the -journal or cut it from the local store folder and paste it on your desktop, open e@syfile and you should then be able to select the company you are wanting to use.

----------


## beatlexx

It seems to me SARS has two standard resolutions for their easyfile 6.0.2 problems and that is:
1.	Make sure you have the latest  AIR , acrobat reader and java installed;
2.	Uninstall and reinstall  easyfile, AIR , acrobat reader and java applications.

Can’t they see that easyfile 6.0.2 is full of bugs?
This is my issue I am having now.  When I try to generate the irp5/it3a documents I receive the following error: "pdf file generation error - i/o error while parsing input stream".
SARS called me and I have installed all the new pdf applications as they suggested but no luck. What I could gather is that some of the IT3a has been generated successfully but one pdf file cannot be opened.

Anyone experienced this?

----------


## AmyVW

We have also been getting the I/O error when generating IRP5's, also cannot open some of them.  If we can't open them then how is SARS going to get the data on the IT2's when the season opens for the individual tax payers? (is this going to be another nightmare awaiting us)

----------


## beatlexx

Update on my I/O errors.

After a long battle with easyfile last night I found my problem. It looks to me like in the certificates there can't be any special characters or alphabet letters (like ê,ë) in the employee name or address fields. I took it out, generated the IRP5 without any problems and resubmitted the info to SARS successfully.

Hope this help.

But wait an ERROR!! Anything that I now do on easyfile the following error pops-up:

"There is a pending online submission that has not completed successfully.
Please click 'OK' to complete this submission, or 'CANCEL' to reset the submission.
You will not be able to make any alterations that could affect this submission until it has completed successfully. "

This is an endless loop of errors.

----------


## Bill W

> With Regards to Error #3138, if you are using Windows 7 go to c:\Users\(User that you log in with)\AppData\Roaming\easyFileEmployer.0612E454160  2589CA8807A3EA214FDF182FEF49D.1\Local Store\ inside this folder you will see a file that states (PAYENUMBER).db-journal as well as the file (PAYENUMBER).dbz if you delete the one with the -journal or cut it from the local store folder and paste it on your desktop, open e@syfile and you should then be able to select the company you are wanting to use.


I'm running with XP and wonder if you have a similar suggestion?

----------


## HBFS

> With Regards to Error #3138, if you are using Windows 7 go to c:\Users\(User that you log in with)\AppData\Roaming\easyFileEmployer.0612E4541602589CA8807A3E  A214FDF182FEF49D.1\Local Store\ inside this folder you will see a file that states (PAYENUMBER).db-journal as well as the file (PAYENUMBER).dbz if you delete the one with the -journal or cut it from the local store folder and paste it on your desktop, open e@syfile and you should then be able to select the company you are wanting to use.


Hi

I'm using W7, foloowed your instructions but can't find the folder "AppData"???

----------


## Christel

Dear all who have Error 3138... we have phoned SARS and they said all you have to do is to login, select "Notification Centre" , click on the company you need to work on and VIOLA - problem solved.  It worked for us ... hopefully it will work for you too.

----------


## Bill W

I appear to have cracked our problem with 6.0.2. (8 entities on whom we were reporting and the first 7 went fine - error code # 3138 on the last one no matter what I did with repetitive deletions and re-installations of E@syFile, Adobe Air and Adobe Flash.)
Re-installed an old backup, prior to March 2012 and then went straight for the problem child.
It worked so I uploaded the CSV file from VIP Payroll which pre-populated all the fields.
I completed the declaration first to verify totals but didn't self-assess at that stage.
Next problem was that a large number of the IRP5s or IT(a)a had corrupt dates of employment and periods worked.
I went through and deleted all those fields and then manually populated them. Bingo!
Armed with a full set of correct IRP5s and IT3(a)s I went ahead, self assessed and submitted.
The only problem I'm left with is the fact that the current data base doesn't contain the previously submitted info from the other 7.
I'm now pondering my next strategy.
Hope this may help someone.

----------


## Claudette

> Hi
> 
> I'm using W7, foloowed your instructions but can't find the folder "AppData"???



Had the same ERROR 3138 problem in Easyfile. I'm also using W7 and struggled to find the AppData folder. Managed to find it by opening Windows Explorer and searching for "easyFileEmployer" on my C-drive. And there it was! When you double click on that, it gives you an "Local Store" folder.  Double click on "Local Store", which will give (PAYENUMBER).dbz files.  Delete the file with - JOURNAL at the end : (PAYENUMBER).dbz-journal. This fixed my problem. After deleting the file I could access the relevant company database again.

----------


## g05k3539

Hi HBFS,
The reason you wont be able to see the file is cause it is a hidden file and you dont have "show hidden files" attribute on. To turn it on in Windows 7 select, "Organizer" in your "Documents folder" (top left). Then select "folder and search options", and this will open a menu box. Then select the view tab at the top of the box, and scroll down till you find the folder for "Hidden files and folders". In there you will see two buttons, select the "Show hidden files, folders and drivers". You can then select ok and you should now see the AppData file. I hope this helps.

----------


## g05k3539

> With Regards to Error #3138, if you are using Windows 7 go to c:\Users\(User that you log in with)\AppData\Roaming\easyFileEmployer.0612E454160  2589CA8807A3EA214FDF182FEF49D.1\Local Store\ inside this folder you will see a file that states (PAYENUMBER).db-journal as well as the file (PAYENUMBER).dbz if you delete the one with the -journal or cut it from the local store folder and paste it on your desktop, open e@syfile and you should then be able to select the company you are wanting to use.


We had the same problem but could not find the "(PAYENUMBER).dbz if you delete the one with the -journal" but noticed that if you removed/relocated the "easyfile.dbz" file from the c:\Users\(User that you log in with)\AppData\Roaming\easyFileEmployer.0612E454160 2589CA8807A3EA214FDF182FEF49D.1\Local Store\" folder it no longer gave the Error #3138 and seemed to work perfect. I hope this helps.

----------


## Lisa2404

I had the same problem yesterday and after spending the odd 6 hours on the phone with sars and various consultants a guy called Eric gave me the right advice. Uninstall ALL versions of Java you have on your pc and then install Java JRE. That solved the same problem you are now having. Good luck

----------


## Jennajay

How do you know your submission is all correct and complete and received. 
With all this craziness regarding the submission i just would like to be hundred percent that the submission is done and completed - what would i need to save as proof etc
When I sefl assesed there was a difference of 4 rand but i assume this is due to rounding off? 
I have checked the recocilliation status on the SARS efiling site it says "Reconcilliation-Awaiting Balance" "Your reconcillaition has been received. Please note that it typically takes 21 days to process the reconcilliation where after you should receive correspondence from SARS. If your reconcilliation balanced, you may proceed to issue IRP5/IT3(a) certificates to your employees"

Does this seem in order? I hate this whole new (NOT)easyfile business.

----------


## Dave A

You should be fine, Jennajay.

----------

Jennajay (30-May-12)

----------


## Jennajay

> You should be fine, Jennajay.


"should" meaning if you aren't fine do not stalk me and murder me with a blunt object. 
haha thanks Dave...

----------


## Dave A

> I have checked the recocilliation status on the SARS efiling site it says "Reconcilliation-Awaiting Balance"


 :Hmmm:  On second reading, it might be an idea to run through the recon assistant just to clarify which numbers you're committing to. Being out by R4 is no train smash though.

----------


## Jennajay

> On second reading, it might be an idea to run through the recon assistant just to clarify which numbers yu're committing to. Being out by R4 is no train smash though.


Thanks for this  :Smile:  I ran the assistant which took a few minutes this morn in a last attempt to feel fully confident about my submission checked my submission status and it now says EMP501 "Reconcilliation - Validation Passed"  :Smile:  

Definately need to say thank you to everyone who posted on this Forum during the recon process.  :Smile:

----------


## Barney

I am having the same issue as Roslyne did in the beginning of this thread - although it has now moved onto other errors.

We are getting a grey screen after logging into easyfile. A totally blank, grey screen. Latest java nad the rest, latest Easyfile. Done many uninstall re-install. Removed antivirus, tried a different user profile.

Nothing seems to work. SARS cant help obviously.

Just wondering if anyone actually solved this threads original issue???

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Dave A

> Latest java nad the rest, latest Easyfile.


A popular problem for folks that have got everything up to date, it seems.

The solution seems to be in this post by Mike C. I suspect it comes down to E@syfile works on Java 6.x, but doesn't on 7.x

----------


## TeamVega

> I am having the same issue as Roslyne did in the beginning of this thread - although it has now moved onto other errors.
> 
> We are getting a grey screen after logging into easyfile. A totally blank, grey screen. Latest java nad the rest, latest Easyfile. Done many uninstall re-install. Removed antivirus, tried a different user profile.
> 
> Nothing seems to work. SARS cant help obviously.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone actually solved this threads original issue???
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


HI Barney

I just want to find out if your computer is a "Touch Screen" if so I have seen the same problem on a Touch Screen laptop or Computer running on Windows 7, to resolve the issue, I installed Windows XP mode and installed E@syfile on there, worked with out any issue.

----------


## AmyVW

Ok here we go again, version 610 worked fine for me till I updated to version 611, you cannot enter the amount of your total payment when doing the declaration

----------


## marchant

> Ok here we go again, version 610 worked fine for me till I updated to version 611, you cannot enter the amount of your total payment when doing the declaration


Yes! Exact same issue here!

----------


## Linda44

I have the same problem - - 6.1.1 is not allowing the completion of the Total Payments on the declaration. Also in the recon assistant, there is no Tax period in the drop down menu. I thought that maybe I could pull in the amounts paid with the recon assistant.
It looks like this is a general problem - anyone know who we should report this to so that they can fix it and we can file?

----------


## marchant

I got a reply from a contact at SARS:

_Hi

It is a general error that is occurring with version 6.1.1 they will release a fix shortly._

Not much to go on, but hey, better than silence.

----------

Linda44 (19-Sep-12)

----------


## Linda44

Thanks for the update - at least we know they are aware of it!

----------


## Linda44

6.1.2 has been released and you can now fill in the total column on the declaration.

----------


## Dave A

I thought I'd share that I've just completed two companies' interim EMP501 recon without a hitch (which makes a really pleasant change). I guess I got lucky that I only started yesterday and updated to version 6.1.2 straight off the bat. 

I'm still on Java ver 6.17 so I don't know if the latest version has resolved the Java 7.x compatibility issue. But other than that, E@syfile version 6.1.2 certainly seems to have ironed out the bugs.

So it seems safe to have a go for those that have been waiting.

----------


## DesBarata

Hi There,
I am in desperate need of assistance please please.  Easyfile is driving me crazy.  When I go to the notification centre to read the new itregver I get the following error message...cannot open as the matching certificates were not found on your database?????? How can they not be found if I have submitted then from Easyfile???

----------


## Emjoub1968

> i have a Mac Computer and downloaded the software but when I try to open software it say there is a update so i click on update then it says no updates available and software closes. Thats all i can do with it Any help?


Hi Roslyne
e@syFile does not work on a mac You need to run a Windows platform to use e@syFile

----------


## DesBarata

Hi Roslyn,
If you want run easy file on your Mac you need to install windows and also parallel or boot camp.  With these two programs you can run a Mac and Windows.  I currently run easyfile and Pastel using a Mac with these programs installed.
Hope this helps

----------

